# START I (Andover,MA)



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Specialized Trauma And Rescue
Tactics For Armed First Responders
Andover Police Dept.
09/16/13 0900-1300
Fee:$100

The START certification program is unlike any other tac-medicine program as it is a program specifically designed for the law enforcement / military operator as being the end user.

With the advent of rapid mass murder attacks on malls, schools, airport, and places of business, our police and military assets are being tasked with rapidly attacking the assailants in these situations without the luxury of medics or medical personnel being there to go with them. The shooter must be stopped and any delay in reacting (like waiting for medical support to arrive) only adds to the probable loss of life.

This program does not confuse teaching of in-depth medical procedures and practices which are otherwise not needed by front line responding law enforcement or military operators. START teaches what the individual officer or soldier needs to know if he or she is shot during high risk kinetic operations such as active killer situations, and what they can do to save themselves or their partners until medical resources can arrive on scene to provide higher levels of treatment.

START is the premier "law enforcement friendly" self aid / buddy aid course on the market today.

START instructors are veterans of not only the EMS community but also have delivered life saving treatment to themselves and others during actual firefights and live fire actions. The instruction students receive during the 8 hour START certification program is delivered in a manner that only those who have practiced life saving medicine under fire can.

This course is a MUST for the modern day police professional who could be deployed into situations such as the active killer environment where fire department and EMS personnel just will not go into until the shooter is taken into custody or neutralized.

To register contact an SVS representative at 401-418-0106 or EMAIL AT [email protected]


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Delta and I attended, this is a GREAT course, and comes with a compact trauma kit. Dooo it.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Any word on where the class is being held? I looked at the course description on their website and it didn't say either.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

frank said:


> Any word on where the class is being held? I looked at the course description on their website and it didn't say either.


Andover PD


----------

